# Product on idealworld



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

They have a new product on idealworld atm which (swirl argument aside people!) claims to be environmentally friendly and contains none of the nasty solvents (which the predecessor proshine probably did)

Might be another one for you to try bigpikle





















? : http://www.idealworld.tv/1litre_Eur...ner_with_Bonus_Microfibre_Cloths_145412.aspx?

Sorry if this product in question has already been covered!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks for the heads-up

I am instantly put off by anything that has a warning label that says this 

_Toxic to aquatic organisms, may cause long term adverse effects in the aquatic environment. Harmful, may case lung damage if swallowed. If swallowed, do not induce vomiting and seek medical advice immediately. Do not empty into drains. Keep out of the reach of children._

While waterless MIGHT be one way to be a bit more eco-friendly (NOT trying to start a flame war here again ) ANY and all solutions surely must be made of non-toxic ingredients in the first place. I have already trashed any products with warnings like the above on them 

For me, eco-friendly means:

1. no harm to the environment
2. no harm to the user
3. no harm to driver/occupants of the vehicle

clearly that doesnt tick many of those boxes regardless of how much BS is in the advert :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Ah, that rules that one out then :thumb:

Intresting that because the guy specifically dissed some other products for being harmful to fish, so I was assuming it was actually different to the rest of them! Amazing what fibs they will tell on the TV


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Not overly keen on 'park vehicle in a shaded area' either.

For that ^^ read - 'will be a monumental PITA to use if the car paint's even slightly warm or the sun comes out from behind a cloud for 5 minutes'.

What if you want to use this in the summer, and you have anything other than a white or silver car, and you _can't_ get out of the sun?

This is why I'm such a big fan of Poorboys products as using in direct sunlight on warm, even hot panels is just not a problem. I know there are other 'sun' friendly brands, but I like the PB's stuff


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Does this stuff strip off any polish and wax previously put on the car? I see this advertised last night on ideal world and admit it looks good but not sure


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Lloydy said:


> Does this stuff strip off any polish and wax previously put on the car? I see this advertised last night on ideal world and admit it looks good but not sure


Yes it almost certainly will, it can remove tar and enamel paint (as they show you in the demo) with ease so your previous wax layer doesen't stand much of a chance.

The product is designed to work with only with itsself really, i.e., when you clean the car a second time, you are most likely removing the original protection it left and butting a new layer on, no layering is probably going on. - This is what I have guessed by what they say on the demonistrations anyway!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive just one thing to say,How bloody much is it??!! £20 a litre!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

RoverIain said:


> Ive just one thing to say,How bloody much is it??!! £20 a litre!


yep absolutely rediclious, at least the old one was less expensive!

you'd have to be mad to pay that


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Espeically when it strips away your £30 polish!!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Lloydy said:


> Does this stuff strip off any polish and wax previously put on the car? I see this advertised last night on ideal world and admit it looks good but not sure


If it's anything like the old one (Pro-shine) then yes it will. But what I did with mine is let it stand for a few days and it really seperates into 2 distinct parts, the white liquid containing the liquid wax part at the bottom and the clear part at the top, which I assume is the strong degreaser/ cleaner part. Then I just tipped out the top bit leaving a pretty decent spray wax product left over which is fine for things like door shuts etc. (well I have to use it up )

I wouldn't buy it again (I actually didn't buy it the first time, I won it), and I certainly wouldn't entertain this new one if it's 50% more expensive.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

There are so many different approaches to the waterless products, thats its a minefield. There are petroleum based nasties, water based, wax based, some that have clays and pummice, etc etc etc - makes the whole sector very confusing for anyone looking on 

What I have also found from some testing this week is that application seems to be 50% of the secret


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

They are flogging it again. Is the thing they say about Kaolin clay adding a nano thin layer of protection just a load of crap? Thought kaolin was what filled swirls and it was the carnauba that would add protection?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

its on ideal at the moment.

Unreal


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

mattyb95 said:


> They are flogging it again. Is the thing they say about Kaolin clay adding a nano thin layer of protection just a load of crap? Thought kaolin was what filled swirls and it was the carnauba that would add protection?


I think the clay will serve 2 functions:

1. cleaning
2. filling (maybe not intentionally though)

I have a couple of bottle with clay in, and it quickly settles out to the bottom...


----------



## lessh2o (Sep 3, 2009)

kaolin clay comes out of the ground as far as i know so it robbing the planet so is it eco?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

well almost everything comes out the ground in some ways, so it's difficult to say just from that whether it is responsibly using scarce resources


----------



## Sheads (Sep 26, 2009)

A friend of mine bought some Pro-Shine and cleaned his new RX8 with it using a brand new microfibre cloth and ended up putting tonnes of swirl marks all over his car. You can't see it in difuse light, but when the sun comes out, it looks awful. His black car does not have a black finish anymore.

I just came on here to advise people that if you live in an area with grit (like sand!) around, there is no product in the world that will prevent you scratching your paint, despite what they say!

You may think it's done a good job, but wait until the sun comes out (If you're in the UK I wouldn't worry).

I'm off to buy some Autoglym Paint restorer to rectify the problem.

And if you haven't tried collinite 476 or 915 yet, you really should think about getting some.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> What I have also found from some testing this week is that application seems to be 50% of the secret


+1 :thumb:
The next 25% is in giving the product time to do its work. It's a variable
judgement call, depending upon what's on the paint.


Sheads said:


> I just came on here to advise people that if you live in an area with grit (like sand!) around, there is no product in the world that will prevent you scratching your paint, despite what they say!


Well, living in Lowestoft, one of the driest parts of the country, I'd have been
horrified to read this! Whenever we get a really light shower, all it does is
settle dust and very fine sand on the car. It's a nightmare.

However, I regularly use the Showroom Shine /Proshine product, and Optimum
No Rinse to do completely bucketless washes. I don't have any choice! After 
7 months, on a brand new car, I don't have anything marring the paint, other 
than very fine swirls that you really have to look for. In other words, no worse
than if I was using the 2BM method.

If you apply the products properly, allow them to dwell to do their work, then
use some care with the MF cloth, there's no problem. Plenty of evidence here.

Regards,
Steve
[ Join the Renault Detailing Group ]


----------

